#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Books Needed

## Voodoodaddy7

Does anyone have any of the following books?

Handbook of Hydraulic Resistance - I. E. Idelchik

Internal Flow Systems - D. S. Miller

Modern Compressible Flow - J. D. Anderson, Jr.

Fundalmentals of Pipe Flow - R. P. Benedict



Thanks,

JamalSee More: Books Needed

----------


## nwingwon

> Does anyone have any of the following books?
> 
> Handbook of Hydraulic Resistance - I. E. Idelchik
> 
> Internal Flow Systems - D. S. Miller
> 
> Modern Compressible Flow - J. D. Anderson, Jr.
> 
> Fundalmentals of Pipe Flow - R. P. Benedict
> ...



Dear Brothers

Modern Compressible Flow: With Historical Perspective
by John D. Anderson 



Title: Modern Compressible Flow: With Historical Perspective
ISBN: 0070016739
Author: John D. Anderson
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
Edition: 2 edition (October 1, 1989)
Pages: 650 pages

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fundamentals of Pipe Flow
by Robert P. Benedict 

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Voodoodaddy7

Thanks!

----------


## nooneyouknow

Thank you brothers

There is no house possessing a goat but a blessing abideth wherein.

----------


## Mech16

Does anybody have a copy of "Internal Flow Systems" by D. S. Miller? Please upload a copy.

Thanks

----------


## McClaud

Please upload..

Handbook of Hydraulic Resistance - I. E. Idelchik

----------


## ram

Dear Friends / colleagues,

I just want the mentioned books very urgently anyone has got the soft cope pls post it here.

PROCESS VACUUM SYSTEM DESIGN & OPERATION by RYANS & ROPER

THIS BOOK IS OUT OF PUBLICATION

KINDLY HELP ME

RAM

----------


## stressed

I too, like Jamal, also need:

Handbook of Hydraulic Resistance - I. E. Idelchik

Internal Flow Systems - D. S. Miller

Please be so kind to share if you have either or both of these books. Thank you

----------


## besttepe

And is there a solution manual for Modern Compressible Flow - J. D. Anderson?

----------


## junqueira

I need the following books, please help me!

Handbook of Hydraulic Resistance - I. E. Idelchik

Internal Flow Systems - D. S. Miller

Thank so much!

----------


## marcus

I need the Internal Flow Flow Systems book too!!!
Please someone upload it !!!
Thank You !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Marcus

----------


## f81aa

nwingwon, thanks

----------


## geophysicien1

please someone had this book 'seismic migration'

See More: Books Needed

----------


## williamsking

thanks for sharing, please share:Handbook of Hydraulic Resistance - I. E. Idelchik

----------

